# Jungangler-Chat



## Schleie! (17. August 2003)

Hallo Jungangler!
Wer hätte Lust, mal mit anderen Junganglern mal im AB-Chat zu chatten??
Also "was war euer größter Fisch? Köder? Uhrzeit?" "Euer Lieblingsfisch-Warum gerade dieser?

Einfach mal mit anderen Junganglern plaudern, Tipps tauschen

Oder habt ihr irgendwelche Fragen zu einer Montage oder einem Fisch?

Absoluter neuanfänger im Angelsport??

Einfach alles...

Wer Lust hat, der soll siceinfach mal mit einem Post hier melden...

Wenn genug Interesse da ist, werden wir einen Termin ausmachen...


----------



## JonasH (17. August 2003)

ICh bin dabei!!!!
Und bestimmt auch noch andere...
BIn kein absoluter neueinsteiger aber höchstens eien halbe "stufe" drüber :q


----------



## STeVie (17. August 2003)

*meld*


----------



## Schleie! (17. August 2003)

Also 2 Stimmen sind schonmal sicher...hoffendlich melden sic noch mehr...


----------



## Schleie! (18. August 2003)

Ich habe auch mal in anderen Foren Nachgefragt, wir sind jetzt schon zu 4. 

3 sind sich noch nicht sicher..


----------



## JonasH (18. August 2003)

Hey, das ist doch schon Spitze!!!
LOs  Jungangler meldet euch...


----------



## Jungmefoangler (18. August 2003)

*meld*kann aber nichtz immer da sein->(noch)keine flat


----------



## Schleie! (18. August 2003)

nicht immer, ich wollte es mal an einem Abend machen...und jenachdem, wieviel da sind dann auch mal 2-4 Stunden oder länger oder küzer...


----------



## JonasH (18. August 2003)

JA... so fände ich es auch  gut und dann könnten wir das ja.. falls imemr wieder neue fragen, einmal im Monat machen, oder?


----------



## Schleie! (18. August 2003)

Mach mal ICQ an, Jonas...

Jo, mal schauen, wieviel Interesse besteht...


----------



## Veit (19. August 2003)

Wenn ich zum anberaumten Zeitpunkt haben, sollte würde ich auch mitmachen. 
Kann natürlich passieren, dass ich dann gerade angeln bin, denn ich bin fast täglich am Wasser.


----------



## Barsch24 (19. August 2003)

*Zeit!*

Ich glaube ich werde da mit machen .... wird das dann mehrmals stattfinden??? naja ... muss gucken ob ich dann auch an diesem Termin Zeit haben (angeln usw.)

MFG ... Barsch24


----------



## Doom (19. August 2003)

ja da würde ich auch mal reingucken!


----------



## Schleie! (19. August 2003)

Dann mal ne andere Frage: Wann würdet ihr den Chat machen?
Ich dachte an Freitag Abend so ab 19Uhr? Da können auch die Leute, die keine Ferien haben mal mit da bleiben...
wie sind eure Vorschläge?

Also ich wäre für den 22.8.03, ab 19Uhr...


----------



## JonasH (19. August 2003)

Jo das wär für mich ok...
HBab da ja wieder school, aber freitags isst dann ok


----------



## STeVie (20. August 2003)

müsste gehen...


----------



## Jungmefoangler (20. August 2003)

bei mir auch,aber nicht jeden freitag...


----------



## Doom (20. August 2003)

ja aber nur an dem freitag


----------



## Schleie! (20. August 2003)

Es soll nicht jeden Freitag sein, erstmal nur diesen...dann mal sehen, wie es ankommt...dann können ja öfter mal Termine gemacht werden...


----------



## Schleie! (22. August 2003)

Also heute Abend um 19 Uhr...

wisst ihr, wie es zum Chat geht? Oben rechts bei Profil, Hilfe, ...steht auch Chat, da drauf klicken.
Dann Name eingeben und auf Chat! drücken. Die Sicherheitswarnung mit Ja bestätigen und etwas warten...und schon seid ihr dabei!

Ich zähle auf:

JonasH, Jungmefoangler, SteVie, Doom, Fisher, Friedfischer, Angelcris, Ich, Barsch 24, Hechtor und Veit...Jemanden vergessen?


----------



## Schleie! (22. August 2003)

Wo seid ihr???


----------



## Doom (22. August 2003)

Seid ihr alle schon wieder weg????


----------



## Schleie! (23. August 2003)

Ja, es ging um 19Uhr los, bis 21Uhr haben wir gewartet, dann sind wir 4 auch wieder abgedampft...


----------



## Jungmefoangler (23. August 2003)

sry,ist kurzfristig was zwischen gekommen.


----------



## Schleie! (29. August 2003)

Nachdem mich Doom darum gebeten hat ist heute Abend noch ein Chat ab 19Uhr! Alle sind eingeladen!


----------



## Jungmefoangler (29. August 2003)

heute hab ich zeit....


----------



## Schleie! (29. August 2003)

gut, gut...

Hechtor, JonasH, Doom, Friedfischer, Allroundangler, Angelcris, Jungmefoangler und evtl SteVie sind schon angemeldet...


----------



## Caprifischer (29. August 2003)

joho ich komm auch!!!


----------



## Schleie! (29. August 2003)

Jetzt sind schon 7 im Chat! Rekord aller Zeiten!


----------



## Schleie! (30. August 2003)

So, ihr Jungangler´s...jetzt frag ich mal:

Hat´s euch gestern gefallen? Wollen wir das öfter machen?


----------



## JonasH (30. August 2003)

JO, auch wenn man nichts zu fragen hat, dann ist wenigstens jemand im chat mit dem man auch so klönen kann, also mir hat's gut gefallen auch wenn ich nicht lange da war!!!


----------



## Allroundangler (30. August 2003)

War schon nett blos war blöd dass alle immer durcheinander gebbrabelt haben :q und dass man kein festes Thema zum labern hatte das vielleicht als Anregung für´s nächste mal :m


----------



## waller_2003 (1. September 2003)

supa! me is dabei!


----------



## aichi (2. September 2003)

Mach das nächste mal falls ich zeit habe mit, meld mich erst jetzt da ich in den letzten keine Zeit hatte online zu gehen. aber Freitag bin ich auch oft weg, kann deshalb nix versprechen

aichi


----------



## Doom (3. September 2003)

Also ich fands cool! Das durcheinanderbrabbeln ist halt beim Chat so!


----------



## Fischschreck (12. September 2003)

Hatte auch in letzter Zeit keine Zeit, aber wenn es mal wieder sein sollte und ich informiert werde, dann wär ich bestimmt auch mal dabei.


----------



## Schleie! (12. September 2003)

Es war gerade Chat...aber ist jetzt vorbei...


----------



## MarcelS (23. Oktober 2003)

Joooooooo Ich


----------



## Schleie! (24. Oktober 2003)

heute ab 19 Uhr ist wieder Chat...kann auch sein, dass ich vielleicht weg bin, also nix 100%iges... aber schaut mal rein! Ab 19 Uhr!


----------



## Schleie! (26. Oktober 2003)

Sorry, ich hatte keine Zeit...wer war drinne?


----------



## Norwegen angler (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo bin dabei im Junganglerforum 



Mfg


----------



## Hummer (16. Februar 2004)

Herzlich Willkommen an Board! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Norwegen angler (17. Februar 2004)

wo angelt ihr denn so


----------

